# Missouri public land deer hunting?



## b0hunt3r29

Wondering if anybody had any public land they would recommend for a guy from oklahoma to try this fall in missouri?


----------



## wolf44

none, it all sucks....stay in OK

go to www.mdc.mo.gov and you can get a list of the public ground and they list populations for different wildlife


----------



## bbaker-25

it really does suck. All overcrowded just waiting on an accident.


----------



## CR_Switchback

I drive up from Austin twice a year to hunt MO public land. It is great in some spots and really heavily hunted in others. I recommend taking a longer vacation and spending the first 3-5 days just scouting and seeing were others are hunting. There are several CA's within spitting distance of each other and its easy to have multiple spots and hunt affectivily around the crowds. Hunting all day makes a big difference also. Good luck.


----------



## smurphysgirl

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## SWMoArcher

Schell-Osage and Bushwacker in the SW part of MO are good. But like others have said, there are plenty of other hunters.


----------



## Double S

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Tim Roberts

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* b0hunt3r29. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## paintedman

Welcome to AT


----------



## swampfrogg




----------



## Deerslayer25

Don't know anything about the land up there but

Welcome to AT


----------



## tylerolsen12

welcome to AT


----------



## rcmjr

Welcome!
as stated before, check the MDC website. All of the conservation areas are listed along with special regulations for deer hunting(archery and firearms). There are some large areas in the south west half of the state that would make the drive short.


----------



## rycountryboy

:welcomesign: to AT


----------



## Scott07/OH

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## Bronion30

Welcome to AT


----------

